# GSD Too Big for Airline Cargo?



## scottkeen (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm flying from Hawaii to Virginia/DC with my GSD Ruger. Ruger is 93 lbs and stands very tall. I bought the largest airline kennel allowed by the airlines, a 700-series kennel which is 48" long, 32" wide, 35" high.

I'm flying out on United Airlines and found a flight which will take a 700-series kennel (not all of them do). Basically, it needs to be a widebody Boeing 757 or 777 or Airbus A320 aircraft. The Boeing 737 aircraft is not big enough to hold a 700-series kennel.

But my concern is that Ruger is too tall for even the 700-series kennel. When he stands, his ears touch the roof of the kennel. But he can sit, stand, and turn around comfortably inside. It's just that when he stands that his ears touch the roof of the kennel.

I'm concerned we'll get rejected by United PetSafe Cargo, which apparently is very strict about the pet not touching the roof or sides.

What other options are you aware of for transporting a dog from Hawaii to the mainland USA? I suppose I'd have to look into cargo-only flights, such as the type used for flying a horse. Any suggestions or recommendations?

Thanks,

UPDATE: Just found this, an extension kit for a 700-series kennel! If United PetSafe Cargo rejects us, then I will have to see if they'll accept the 700-series with the extension.
http://www.petrelocation.com/pet-travel-crates/custom-travel-crates


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Years ago I shipped a tall wolf shepherd from Washington state to Michigan in that size kennel with no problem at all, I think it was Northwest Airlines (before it was Delta). Doubt that will help you, though. 

Susan


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

you really have to call and talk to the airline before you do anything. i flew a 4 1/2 old 42ish lb pup on delta and the crate had to clear her ears or so the website said but the breeder hired a pet transport to take her to the airport so i don't know what the inspection was like to check her. they sent a huge crate though, big enough for adult dogs.

it would just suck to get there and be denied boarding 'cause of ears. our dogs have stupid big standing ears and gets in the way of things like this. maybe bring a skully and put it on the dog's head if they complain about the ears. the dog will shake it off soon anyways. better than clothespinning the ears down.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

You need to talk to United on the phone. They told me they couldn't have my 75lb GSD ride with the cargo and she would have to be shipped as freight. I opted not to do it since I had the option to board her instead. Talk to them about the differences between cargo and freight so you can make the trip as safe as possible.


----------



## scottkeen (Feb 20, 2014)

Kaimeju said:


> You need to talk to United on the phone.


I did. They told me they were not sure what to recommend if the dogs ears touch the roof of the kennel, because very rarely do they get pets that are too big for even a 700-series kennel.

The United PetSafe agent's recommendation was to take Ruger and my 700-series kennel to United Cargo in-person and see what they say before my flight. Then again, maybe I get a nice easy-going inspector today that says it's fine, but on the day of the flight I get an inspector who's strict and by-the-book.


----------



## scottkeen (Feb 20, 2014)

So I heard from the company that makes the 700-series kennel "extension kit". They charge $120 for the wood and hardware. But the deal-killer is the shipping to Hawaii, they said they'd have to charge an extra $200 for just shipping the wood and hardware to Hawaii! $320 total for an extension kit?! Maybe I could make this myself...

Here's what the "extension kit" looks like:









This looks simple enough to build, I think. Just some 2x6's and probably some long bolts, although it looks like they probably just used wood screws on the top and bottom edges. Long bolts would make it removable.

I'm just wondering if my modifications have to be certified or something. If so, then I'm stuck paying the $320 for a certified kit.

My thought is this: On the day of the flight, I have to bring Ruger and the crate to United PetSafe Cargo 3 hours before my flight. I figured I'd bring the wood extension kit with me as a back-up in case the inspector fails us. But hopefully they won't and I can take the wood extension kit back and leave it behind.


----------



## Big Brown Eyes (Jan 11, 2015)

Cost me like $3000 to ship my 2 year old 27" GSD from Los Angeles to EU. Possible. And the pet shipper (professional) used a super large Vari Kennel.

(I don't remember all the details, but some thing like this).


----------



## Sugarplumz001 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi! I'm really interested in your story. Mostly because we're trying to move our handsome 39" tall 115 lb GSD Hans from Virginia to Hawaii and having the same problem. We're looking at making the extension and buying the 700 series used. I just hate that it's costing us so much just to move him on top of the $609 United charges to move him. Do you think you'd be willing to chat and or sell us what you used? my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## Waggin Trail (Nov 23, 2015)

_ **** Removed by ADMIN **** _


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Sugarplumz001 said:


> Hi! I'm really interested in your story. Mostly because we're trying to move our handsome 39" tall 115 lb GSD Hans from Virginia to Hawaii and having the same problem. We're looking at making the extension and buying the 700 series used. I just hate that it's costing us so much just to move him on top of the $609 United charges to move him. Do you think you'd be willing to chat and or sell us what you used? my e-mail is [email protected]


 I know this is an old thread, but I can't believe someone didn't catch this and ask.

39" GSD??????????????

I'm gonna hope that was a fat-fingered typo and it should really be 29". Ha! If not, then I think I've seen it all on here. My life can end peacefully now.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

counter said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I can't believe someone didn't catch this and ask.
> 
> 39" GSD??????????????
> 
> I'm gonna hope that was a fat-fingered typo and it should really be 29". Ha! If not, then I think I've seen it all on here. My life can end peacefully now.


Probably measured to the top of the ears.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

yuriy said:


> Probably measured to the top of the ears.


Ahhh, good call! 

I took it out of context and was only referencing height at the withers. I never thought about measuring from floor to ears for airline/cargo crate limits. Ha!


----------



## Big Bad Bear (May 23, 2021)

Wow I’m having the same issue right now! Did the 700 Kennel work out for you in the end?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Big Bad Bear said:


> Wow I’m having the same issue right now! Did the 700 Kennel work out for you in the end?


Working dogs fly all over the world in 700 series kennels. If you have any doubt, load your dog up and take a trip to the cargo terminal you will be flying out of and have them check it out.


----------



## Big Bad Bear (May 23, 2021)

I’ll just have to take him on a field trip, thanks for that!!


----------

